

Quickne.ws, the best way to follow the news - vendeesign
https://www.quickne.ws/

======
GloberrinTime
Interface épurée, une information courte et rapide à lire, parfait pour être
tenu rapidement au courant sur les informations les plus importantes de la
journée.

------
mixbech
La simplicité, n'est-ce pas là le secret des grands applications ?

~~~
vendeesign
merci :)

